# Habanero Garlic Pickles



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 5, 2021)

I am getting really close to getting my refrigerator pickles how I like them.  Thanks to Steve for the inspiration.  I used the Kosher Dill Pickle mix.  Half cider vinegar and water.  Half habanero , 4 chopped garlic cloves and some monkfruit sugar.  Really crisp.  At first not much heat but great flavor but the heat does sneak up some.  Next time do whole pepper and think be perfect.  These are so easy to do.








Here is my Spice Rack put up.  Now I know what I have.


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 5, 2021)

Awesome rack.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 5, 2021)

Love hab pickles. Yours look great


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 5, 2021)

Pickles look excellent. 
Jim


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 5, 2021)

Brian I bet those pickles are the bomb!!


----------



## clifish (Feb 5, 2021)

mason jar with boiling liquid to seal or using the vacuum attachment?  Wanted the foodsaver vac attachment but Covid made them hard and expensive to find a while back.


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Feb 5, 2021)

I thought I was watching porn with the nice racks and pickles.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 5, 2021)

Brian,
Do you mind posting your recipe?


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 5, 2021)

They look great. I need to try that.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 6, 2021)

Looking darn good! I'm about due to make some more pickles too.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 6, 2021)

clifish said:


> mason jar with boiling liquid to seal or using the vacuum attachment?  Wanted the foodsaver vac attachment but Covid made them hard and expensive to find a while back.


Boiling water and vacuum seal.  Those attachments work great.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 6, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Brian,
> Do you mind posting your recipe?


I really need to start writing things down.  I also home brew and when something turns out good its like what did I do.  Also don't do a lot of measuring kinda of just go by feel most things.  Here about it.

4 Cups cider vinegar
4 Cups filtered water
1/2 cup of the Ball spice blend
4 chopped Garlic cloves each jar
1/2 sliced Habanero each jar
1/4 cup Monkfruit sweetener
2 lb bag salad cucumbers sliced in half

Soak cucumbers in ice bath for 3 hours.  Bring liquid, sugar and Ball spice to boil.  Put cucumbers, pepper and garlic in jars.  Pour hot liquid in jars and seal.  Let set a week.  This made about twice as much liquid as was needed for 4 pints.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 6, 2021)

Those look great Brian.
I’ve been meaning to try fridge pickles but not sure of the cucumbers that would work well. Those big ones in the produce isle I’m thinking won’t work well?
I put a fresh batch of sauarekraut down last week laced with onions and garlic. 2 more weeks to go.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 6, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Those look great Brian.
> I’ve been meaning to try fridge pickles but not sure of the cucumbers that would work well. Those big ones in the produce isle I’m thinking won’t work well?
> I put a fresh batch of sauarekraut down last week laced with onions and garlic. 2 more weeks to go.


I don't usually do Walmart but the only place I can find them.  Usually in bag above the regular cucumbers.


----------



## clifish (Feb 6, 2021)

What is the purpose of the monkfruit sweetener?  Just taste?  I will need to look for salad cucs, never heard of them.  Definitely will try this but I might omit the sweetener and add a bunch more habaneros.

Thx Cliff


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 6, 2021)

clifish said:


> What is the purpose of the monkfruit sweetener?  Just taste?  I will need to look for salad cucs, never heard of them.  Definitely will try this but I might omit the sweetener and add a bunch more habaneros.
> 
> Thx Cliff


I like a little sweet and lot spicy.


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 6, 2021)

I like habaneros floral flavor a lot with sweeter pickles, Thais/serrano's for otherwise


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 12, 2021)

These turned out so good.  Now if i can just remember what I did?  Writing it down this time!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 12, 2021)

Steve H
 I going through your post to find how to do these.  I used your procedure about soaking in cold water.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 12, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Steve H
> I going through your post to find how to do these.  I used your procedure about soaking in cold water.


Thanks, but that credit goes to Al 

 SmokinAl
 Soaking in cold water really improves them.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 13, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Here about it.
> 
> 4 Cups cider vinegar
> 4 Cups filtered water
> ...


After trying to figure out how I made these found it further down in my post.  I real bad about not writing things down than when turns out good don't know what I did.  Think I will cut in half this time as that was twice as much liquid than needed and use a whole pepper in each jar.  They where spicy but would like more.  Walmart only had some real small cucumbers but Sam's shows to have the salad cuc's I use.


----------

